# Wie eSATA einrichten bei PC Games Hardware Silent-PC III W7HP64 von Alternate?



## Bibob (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo an alle,


  hab mir jetzt die 2TB Fanbox Platte von Fantec geholt mit eSATA Anschluß.


  Erst fand der PC die Platte weder mit eSATA noch per USB.
  Nach Installtion eines Realtek PCI-E Ethernet Drivers von der MSI  Seite (Mainboard ist MSI-Platine 770-C45) wird die Platte über USB jetzt  gefunden! (kann auch der ATI_SB8xx_RAID_764 Treiber gewesen sein)



 Problem ist jetzt nur noch eSATA!


  Einer ne Idee wie ich das zum Laufen bekomme?


  Frohe Weihnachten
Bibob

PS: Hatte die externe Festplatte mal ausgebaut und anstatt des DVD-Laufwerks eingesetzt...gefunden und läuft!  Also muß es mit dem Front-eSATA Anschluß zu tun haben!
  Für das Ding bräche ich dann wohl nen Treiber, aber eigentlich sollte er es ja so erkennen! (Plug&Play halt)


PPS: Hoffe das ich hier halbwegs richtig gelandet bin. Wenn nicht bitte verschieben!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2010)

Reagiert der esata denn GAR nicht, oder kommt nur ne Fehlermeldung? Wenn der gar nicht reagiert, dann ist evlt der Front-Esata gar nicht mit einem passendem onboard-Anschluss verbunden?


----------



## AeroX (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch eine Festplatte über eSata dran, da wird diese auch nur erkannt wenn man die Festplatte vor dem Rechner einschaltet. Die Festplatte sollte also an sein, bevor der Rechner hochgefahren ist. Villt liegtes dadran.
mfg


----------



## W111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Bibob schrieb:


> Hatte die externe Festplatte mal ausgebaut und anstatt des DVD-Laufwerks eingesetzt...gefunden und läuft!  *Also muß es mit dem Front-eSATA Anschluß zu tun haben!*
> Für das Ding bräche ich dann wohl nen Treiber, aber eigentlich sollte er es ja so erkennen! (Plug&Play halt)



hast du die maximale Länge des Kabels beachtet?

Da du am *Front-eSATA anklemmst, *darf die maximal erlaubte Kabellänge nicht mehr als 100 cm sein (inklusive des Kabels vom Mainboard zum Slotblech/Front-eSata, i. d. R. ~ 20 cm).

Erkannt wird die Platte ohne Treiber nur soweit eingeschaltet vor *Power on* des PC, wenn kein AHCI Betrieb.
Läuft dein PC im AHCI Mode, kannst du sie auch später einschalten.
Probleme gibts hin und wieder mal wieder mit den "verdächtigen" Controllern und veralteten Treibern (z. B. JMicron)

in diese Richtung würde ich mal prüfen


----------



## Bibob (27. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Reagiert der esata denn GAR nicht, oder kommt nur ne Fehlermeldung? Wenn der gar nicht reagiert, dann ist evlt der Front-Esata gar nicht mit einem passendem onboard-Anschluss verbunden?



Er findet die Platte gar nicht. Ich hatte den Rechner aufgeschraubt und es läuft ein schwarzes Kabel vom der Front runter zu den SATA Anschlüssen am Mainboard. USB läuft ja auch darüber. (ging ja zuerst auch nicht, erst dank dem Treiber "Install_Win7_7032_11152010" oder "ATI_SB8xx_RAID_764_mb"!)



AeroX schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine Festplatte über eSata dran, da wird diese auch nur erkannt wenn man die Festplatte vor dem Rechner einschaltet. Die Festplatte sollte also an sein, bevor der Rechner hochgefahren ist. Villt liegtes dadran.
> mfg



Leider nicht, wäre auch zu schön gewesen! 



W111 schrieb:


> hast du die maximale Länge des Kabels beachtet?
> 
> Da du am *Front-eSATA anklemmst, *darf die maximal erlaubte Kabellänge nicht mehr als 100 cm sein (inklusive des Kabels vom Mainboard zum Slotblech/Front-eSata, i. d. R. ~ 20 cm).



Das beiliegende Kabel ist ca. 1m lang, der Rechner 45 cm hoch...also ist  der Gesamtweg >100 cm. Müsste mich mal nach nem kürzeren Kabel  umsehen!



W111 schrieb:


> Erkannt wird die Platte ohne Treiber nur soweit eingeschaltet vor *Power on* des PC, wenn kein AHCI Betrieb.
> Läuft dein PC im AHCI Mode, kannst du sie auch später einschalten.



Im Bios stand RAID MODE -> AHCI! Also wird er wohl an sein.



W111 schrieb:


> Probleme gibts hin und wieder mal wieder mit den "verdächtigen" Controllern und veralteten Treibern (z. B. JMicron) in diese Richtung würde ich mal prüfen



Sagt mir jetzt nix, aber werd mich mal versuchen in der Systemsteuerung umzusehen! Win7 ist immer aktuell.

Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## 4riders_de (27. Dezember 2010)

Hast du im Gerätemanager unbekannte Geräte bzw Geräte ohne Treiber / mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen?

Läuft die Festplatte mechanisch an?
Hat die eSata Platte ein Netzteil, ist das Gehäuse eingeschaltet?

Läuft die Festplatte auch direkt an SATA angeschlossen?


----------



## Bibob (27. Dezember 2010)

4riders_de schrieb:


> Hast du im Gerätemanager unbekannte Geräte bzw Geräte ohne Treiber / mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen?



Nein.



4riders_de schrieb:


> Läuft die Festplatte mechanisch an?



Ja.



4riders_de schrieb:


> Hat die eSata Platte ein Netzteil, ist das Gehäuse eingeschaltet?



Hat ein Netzteil und läuft. (finde es ja über USB)



4riders_de schrieb:


> Läuft die Festplatte auch direkt an SATA angeschlossen?



Hatte den PC auf,an DVD Sata angeschlossen und lief!


----------



## 4riders_de (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann vermute ich jetzt mal pauschal, dass der Controller der Externen Festplatte im Eimer ist - wenn du andere USB Ports getestet hast, andere USB Geräte abgesteckt hast und du testweise noch eine andere Platte an den Controller anschließt, und das Ding immer noch nicht funzt, dann hat es einen "Becker"..


----------



## Bibob (29. Dezember 2010)

Hmm gut möglich hiernach hat das Motherboard keinen eSATA Anschluß!

Dann wäre der eSATA Anschluß an der Front nur Verarsche! Na super!


----------



## W111 (2. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen und ein gutes neues Jahr!

Hast du es denn mal mit einem kurzen Kabel versucht?

Es ist nicht alles defekt nur weil man es bei Nichtbeachtung der Spezifikationen (Kabellänge aufgrund mangelnder Schirmung) nicht zum laufen bekommt.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/integrated_win7-64.aspx#3AMD AHCI


----------



## W111 (2. Januar 2011)

eSata


----------



## Bibob (3. Januar 2011)

Auch dir ein frohes neues Jahr! Allen anderen natürlich auch! 



W111 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und ein gutes neues Jahr!
> 
> Hast du es denn mal mit einem kurzen Kabel versucht?
> 
> ...



Nein noch nicht, aber das wäre doch ein wenig albern!  Bloß weil es ein paar Zentimeter zuviel sind!

Lade grad den Treiber runter, ma schaun ob er was bringt!



W111 schrieb:


> eSata



Hmm MSI hat irgendwie was komisches verbaut oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

PS: Hab mir ein Slotblech bestellt, mal sehen ob das funktioniert!

EDIT: Hab mir jetzt ein 55 cm Kabel bei ebay bestellt, der Treiber *AHCI for Windows 7 *hat leider nix gebracht, die neuen Win7 Treiber auch nicht...

EDIT2: *Raid Driver for Windows 7 *hat auch nix gebracht, aber waren aktueller als das was ich hatte (hatte nur 10-9 die sind 10-12)...ich hau jetzt mal noch den *South Bridge Driver* rauf!

EDIT3: Wieder nix passiert...aber wenn es am zu langem Kabel liegt, fress ich nen Besen! Kurzes (45 cm) dürfte spätestens nächste Woche da sein!


----------



## Bibob (7. Januar 2011)

So das ca 45 cm Kabel ist gekommen...und es funktioniert nicht!

Na jetzt mal die abwarten wann das Slotblech kommt und bringt!

Aber eigentlich hatte ich erwartet das es gleich so geht, ist ja ein Komplettpc und dann noch von PCGH!


----------



## Bibob (11. Januar 2011)

Slotblech funktioniert! Dann ist entweder der Front eSATA Eingang kaputt oder er hat nie funktioniert und war nur Deko!


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2011)

geh mal ins Bios und schau nach ob auch alle oder die vorderen Anschlüsse überhaupt aktiviert sind , bei machen Bords kann man die extra eATA ab und an schalten , wenn du nicht sicher bist alles auf auto stellen ! (eATA 1 bis 8 ) z.b.  hinterher kann aber wieder die de aktiveren die  nicht gebraucht werden  nach dem 2 oder 3 x neu booten  .


----------



## Bibob (11. Januar 2011)

Das Kabel fuhrt wie gesagt von FRONT Anschlüsse (also 2x USB und halt 1x eSATA) grade weg aufs Mainboard in die SATA Anschlüsse und die USB Anschlüße funktionieren wunderbar! Wird also nicht großartig was mit dem BIOS zu tun haben, weil das BIOS ja nur das Motherboard verwaltet!

Kann wie gesagt sein, das der eSATA Anschluß nur Deko ist und das Kabel was zum Mainboard läuft nur die USB Anschlüße verbindet! Für den eSATA Front Anschluß bräuchte es dann noch ein eSATA to SATA Kabel...aber wie gesagt durch das Slotblech habe ich jetzt hinten am PC 2 eSATA Anschlüsse!

Wenn der vordere gehen würde, wäre natürlich schön...aber hab jetzt erstmal die Schnauze voll! Der eSATA Frontanschluss scheint nur Deko zu sein...und das bei nem PCGH PC, schade.


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2011)

ich kann die eSATA Ports bei dem ein oder anderem PC hier einzeln an und aus schalten im Bios


----------



## Bibob (11. Januar 2011)

Bei dem PCGH Silence-PC III geht das leider nicht, das eSATA/USB to SATA Kabel läuft auf die 6 Sata-Steckplätze und ich habe die schon vertauscht...hat nix geholfen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Januar 2011)

Das das Board keinen eigenen eSATA-Anschluß hat ist auch egal, denn der eSata-Anschluß an der Front wird nur von einem normalen SATA-Anschluß abgegriffen bei meinem Tower (Xaser VI) ist das auch und dort funktioniert das ohne weiteres, wenn das bei dir nicht funktioniert ist der Frontanschluß defekt! Falls dir das wichtig ist schick ihn in die RMA!


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2011)

oder das Bord ?
oder eeinfach nur das Kabel ?

so ein einfacher Steck Panel daran kann eigentlich nicht viel kaputt gehen  ,
außer man reißt mit purer gewalt an den Kabeln oder mit gewalt nicht passende Stecker in die Buchse.

app eSATA Anschluß  das bringt eh nicht viel oder garnix über USB 2 geht das genau so schnell oder langsam ,
ich sehe grade hier beim kopieren meine Daten Rate der Int. HDD/Ext.HDD nimmt sich nicht viel,  (die Platten in PC und Ext die bremsen sich eh immer gegenseitig etwas aus, grade wenn  mehreren Zugriffe gleichzeitig sind )


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

Mit "Frontanschluß" meinte ich natürlich das ganze eSATA-Teil (Stecker, Kabel, Buchse), sonst hätte ich ja eSATA-Buchse geschrieben! 

PS: Bo*a*rd wird das geschrieben, wenn du schon Wortklauberei betreibst und es gibt da noch ein paar mehr Fehler im Text, aber welche verrate ich nicht!


----------



## Bibob (13. Januar 2011)

Hä dir ist klar was eSATA bedeutet? External Serial ATA, also externes SATA! Gibt es Motherboards die einen eSATA Anschluß haben? Glaube kaum, denke alle haben SATA Anschlüße welche mit Slotblech zu eSATA umgewandelt werden!

Und eSATA ist schneller als USB2, wenn beide runtergehen/einbrechen hat eSATA immer noch gute 70MB/s, USB2 nur schlechte 20MB/s!

Aber es geht hier um den Front-eSATA-Anschluß des PC Games Hardware Silent-PC III, der geht bei mir nicht...deshalb hab ich ein Slotblech geholt und da gehts!

Dachte hier im Forum kann mir einer erklären wie ich den Standartisierten Rechner dazu kriege die eSATA Festplatte am Frontanschluß zu erkennen und dem war leider nicht so...also denke ich das das Ding nur ein Blender war/ist oder halt kaputt! (was mir aber nur jemand bestätigen könnte, der denselben PC hat)

Also streitet euch bitte nicht mehr, falls jemand den PC hat und das gleiche Problem hat oder halt nicht hat, könnte der sich ja mal zu Wort melden!

Bis zum nächsten Problem! ;-/


----------



## Bibob (9. September 2011)

Problem gelöst!

Hab heute zum Sauber machen (eher Staub entfernen), den PC mal aufgemacht und wo ich so dabei war ist mir ein "offenes" Kabel oben aufgefallen...

Danach öffnete ich das "Dach" des PCs, schloss das Kabel an (siehe Bild) und schon funktioniert eSATA über den Frontanschluß! 

PS: Frage mich wie dann USB daoben drüber gelaufen ist, auf jeden Fall kopiert er unter Win 7 SEHR langsam auf meine USB Sticks, bei XP ging das noch schneller! (selbe Sticks) Aber das ist ein anderes Problem!

PPS: Natürlich Minuspunkt für Alternate das das Kabel nicht angeschlossen war!


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. September 2011)

Gut also lag es doch am Frontanschluß -> Kabel ab!


----------

